# Anything better than Calibre Astronut DJ?



## svinyard (Aug 14, 2017)

Looking for a DJ bike here in USA. I can get the Astronut for 700$ shipped. Not a bad deal for a bike. Im not going huge on it. But is there something similar or for a bit more money that would be well worth it?

ASTRONUT - Calibre Bikes

I also worry a bit about any support here in the States being that they are a UK brand.

Thoughts?


----------



## svinyard (Aug 14, 2017)

To circle back on this. Calibre is pretty damn awesome and helpful over their Facebook messenger. More so than most. I bought it from GoOutdoors and it was delivered to the USA in 5 days. The bike is rediculously nice. The tires are super awesome even in doors on BMX Park. The geo is dialed. Hydro brakes work well enough. It just works a lot better for me even than the Transition PBJ 1600$ I was on. I'm newer to the DJ scene and I'm sure a pike DJ would be nice in the future... but still this bike just works better for me. As a tall dude I did throw on some diety highside 3" (80mm) bars which was required.

Great on the Pumptrack and the BMX park. Love it. Very very nice.


----------



## racefit (Aug 26, 2010)

This post reeks of self promotion


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## svinyard (Aug 14, 2017)

racefit said:


> This post reeks of self promotion
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I assume you mean Calibre promoting it? If that's the case, then def not. If its me promoting myself? I hope not, I don't even have Insta or anything and made it clear I'm a new DJ rider. I just get pinged once in a while about the bike and was searching purchasing options for one for a buddy and saw my old post in Google and figured I'd update it for posterity sake. Its a great bike but not a lot of info on it, especially in the US. Fwiw another option I did find that is decent is the Crohawk. Its a 4130 frame, a short geo, the Dirt Fork (I don't love this). Its only mechanical disk brakes but whatever its a DJ. The key with that bike is that it comes with 3" or 4" riser bars which aren't always cheap to buy (my Deity Highsides weren't). A bit more expensive but the bars (I'm tall) would have made it closer to Calibre price (which I got on black friday deal).


----------

